
Never Hire Job Hoppers. Never. They Make Terrible Employees - aj
http://www.businessinsider.com/mark-suster-never-hire-job-hoppers-never-they-make-terrible-employees-2010-4?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2Falleyinsider%2Fsilicon_alley_insider+%28Silicon+Alley+Insider%29
======
_delirium
There was a bunch of discussion of this yesterday:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1287110>

